# Huge Hornet ID?



## CptnMayo

I know this isn't quite something that'd you find hitchhiking in your viv (I hope not!) but i found this _huge_ hornet buzzing around in the yard and i had no idea what it is. Any local experts that might know? 

This is not the first time ive seen them, ive seen them for years and always wondered what type of wasp they were. Or if it was a hornet or whatever it is.

Anyone got a clue? It was HUGE! I have no idea what it is!

i took a picture of it next to my toe for scale reference. Oh, we also live in East Tennessee, if that's any help.


----------



## RichardA

Appears to be some species of ground hornet


----------



## roxrgneiss

The common name is Cicada Killer. They are pretty darn huge! They have a bad habit of invading what we consider 'personal space' too.

*Cicada Killer*

Mike


----------



## frogparty

I remember those from when I lived in Nashville when I ws little!
So funny because I was just telling someone at work about them yesteray.


----------



## pl259

Ditto on the Cicada Killer. I can remember as a kid seeing them dragging dead cicadas across the ground.


----------



## elmoisfive

It is actually a wasp (_Sphecius speciosus_) aka the 'Cicada Killer Wasp'.

The cicadas are not killed but instead are paralyzed and dragged back to a prepared burrow. An egg is laid upon the paralyzed prey and the hatching larva will feed on the cicada for about a week before spinning a cocoon and the cycle begins again.

Bill


----------



## CptnMayo

elmoisfive said:


> It is actually a wasp (_Sphecius speciosus_) aka the 'Cicada Killer Wasp'.
> 
> The cicadas are not killed but instead are paralyzed and dragged back to a prepared burrow. An egg is laid upon the paralyzed prey and the hatching larva will feed on the cicada for about a week before spinning a cocoon and the cycle begins again.
> 
> Bill


aha! Thank you guys so much! I always thought the cicada killers were tiny, well not really tiny black wasps with red wings.

This is interesting. Its amazing how similar certain species of wasps have very similar behaviors. I was born in Arizona and we had a somewhat similar specie, well not physically but behaviorally, and it was the tarantula killer.

Pretty cool, thanks guys =P


----------

